# White Doves and Parakeets Need Home- New York



## white_dove (Aug 5, 2011)

*2 Male White Doves and 5 Parakeets (3 females, 2 males) looking for loving homes! 
(The doves may be separated, but the 5 parakeets should be keep together)

Location: Westchester, New York
Please let me know if you are interested and I will add pictures of them. Looking for homes for them as soon as possible!*


----------

